# VIP211 How To Default to SD not HD?



## buddhawood (Nov 4, 2003)

I have a SD Tivo hooked up to the VIP211 receiver that replaced my 6000. I do not subscribe to any HD packages except what comes with HBO/Showtime. When my Tivo tunes to HBO it defaults to HBO HD channel 300. Is there a way for it to default to SD channel 300?
Thanks!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No, not possible, sorry.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, disable the HD mapdowns. Menu, 6, 8, Chan Display. You'll need to learn the real channel numbers in the 9400-9500 range which unfortunately do not group channels by type.

Option 2 is to pay $39.99 to enable DVR Conversion, connect your own USB 2.0 external drive, and record in HD with no monthly fee.


----------



## buddhawood (Nov 4, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> Yes, disable the HD mapdowns. Menu, 6, 8, Chan Display. You'll need to learn the real channel numbers in the 9400-9500 range which unfortunately do not group channels by type.
> 
> Option 2 is to pay $39.99 to enable DVR Conversion, connect your own USB 2.0 external drive, and record in HD with no monthly fee.


THANKS! Worked like a charm!


----------

